

Are Machines Really About To Outsmart Man? - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/07/28/scientists-worry-machines-may-outsmart-man/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Is this any different from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=723573> ??

Seems like multiple journalists jumping on the same content-free bandwagon.

~~~
kkleiner
Completely different in that it is a totally original piece. The same in the
sense that they focus on the same topic, but in fact this one is a response to
the other.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah, thanks for clarifying that.

Should I delete my question?

